# عااجل : مصرع وإصابة 6 فى حادث إطلاق نار بقطار 979 فى سمالوط



## Coptic Adel (11 يناير 2011)

*لقى شخص مصرعه وأصيب 5 آخرون فى حادث إطلاق أعيرة نارية بالقطار فى مركز سمالوط محافظة المنيا.. تم نقل الجثة والمصابين إلى المستشفى العام وتحرر المحضر اللازم وتولت النيابة التحقيق.


 تلقى اللواء محسن مراد مدير أمن المنيا بلاغًا بإطلاق أعيرة نارية فى القطار أمام مركز سمالوط أثناء توقفه على محطة السكة الحديد، ما أدى إلى مصرع فتحى سعد عبيد وإصابة 5 أشخاص آخرين.

تم انتقلت أجهزة الأمن إلى موقع الحادث وما زال البحث جارياً عن معرفة سبب إطلاق النار.

توجد معلومات أولية بإن الضحية قبطي

المصدر : اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2011)

*مصادر أمنية وطبية: مقتل مسيحي واصابة 5 في اطلاق نار في مصر*

مصادر أمنية وطبية: مقتل مسيحي واصابة 5 في اطلاق نار في مصر


Tue Jan 11, 2011 4:53pm GMT

القاهرة (رويترز) - قالت مصادر أمنية وطبية ان مسيحيا قتل وأصيب خمسة اخرون في اطلاق نار على قطار في مدينة سمالوط بمحافظة المنيا جنوبي القاهرة يوم الثلاثاء.


http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE70A0W220110111


----------



## Ramy.W (11 يناير 2011)

الضحية قبطي و المصاببن كمان أقباط
فتحي مسعد عبيد 80 سنة "متوفي"
 صباح سنيود سيلمان 45 سنة، ماريان نبيل زكي 25 سنة، ماجي نبيل لبيب 26 سنة، نهاد أشرف كمال 30 سنة، إيميلي حنا تكلا 61 سنة
http://www.dostor.org/crime/11/january/11/34859


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: مصادر أمنية وطبية: مقتل مسيحي واصابة 5 في اطلاق نار في مصر*



fauzi قال:


> مصادر أمنية وطبية: مقتل مسيحي واصابة 5 في اطلاق نار في مصر
> 
> 
> tue jan 11, 2011 4:53pm gmt
> ...



همن مصممين يخلصو علينا بس اقول اية ربنا موجود وهو ياخد حقنا


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: مصادر أمنية وطبية: مقتل مسيحي واصابة 5 في اطلاق نار في مصر*

هل يمكن ان تكتب المذيد من التفاصيل ​


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: مصادر أمنية وطبية: مقتل مسيحي واصابة 5 في اطلاق نار في مصر*

مصادر أمنية وطبية: مقتل مسيحي واصابة 5 في اطلاق نار في مصر

القاهرة (رويترز) - قالت مصادر أمنية وطبية ان مسيحيا قتل وأصيب خمسة اخرون في اطلاق نار على قطار في مدينة سمالوط بمحافظة المنيا جنوبي القاهرة يوم الثلاثاء.
وقال مصدر أمني ان القتيل واسمه فتحي مسعد عبيد غطاس (71 عاما) نقل الى مستشفى سمالوط المركزي.
وقالت مديرة مستشفى الراعي الصالح في مدينة سمالوط مريم صلاح لرويترز في اتصال هاتفي ان خمسة مسيحيين نقلوا الى المستشفى مصابين. وأضافت أن أحدهم قال انهم تعرضوا لاطلاق نار في القطار.
وتتبع مستشفى الراعي الصالح مطرانية مدينة سمالوط.
ووقع الحادث بعد مرور أقل من أسبوعين على تفجير استهدف مسيحيين لدى خروجهم من كنيسة في مدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية في أول أيام العام الجديد أسفر عن مقتل 23 واصابة عشرات اخرين.

http://www.swissinfo.ch/ara/detail/content.html?cid=29218416


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 يناير 2011)

*الاحصائية للحادث

وأسفر إطلاق النار عن مصرع فتحي مسعد عيد غطاس، 71 سنة، من الزيتون بالقاهرة، وإصابة 5 آخرين، كانوا في العربة رقم 9 بالقطار، هم: ماريان نبيل زكي -25 سنة- طلق بالذراع الأيسر، وماجي نبيل زكي -27 سنة- طلق بالذراع الأيسر، وإيهاب أشرف كمال -21 سنة- طلق بالكتف الأيسر، وصباح سينيور 21 سنة، وإيميل حنا تكلا 61 سنة.

عن المصري اليوم
*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا بجد

مش عارفه في ايه


----------



## fullaty (11 يناير 2011)

*ماذا بعد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2011)

*رحمتك يا رب 
سنه باينه من اولها​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 يناير 2011)

*قالت نشرة الاخبار انه مجنون ويعمل مندوب في الشرطة !!!!!!!!*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 يناير 2011)

*قالت مصادر أمنية وطبية إن مسيحيا قتل وأصيب خمسة اخرون في إطلاق نار على قطار في مدينة سمالوط بمحافظة المنيا جنوبي القاهرة يوم الثلاثاء.

فيما قالت مصادر أمنية بالمنيا للدستور الأصلي أن القطار رقم 979 كان في طريقه من أسيوط إلى القاهرة وتوقف في محطة سمالوط،ثم صعد شخص مجهول ويدخل إحدى العربات ويطلق الرصاص بشكل عشوائي على عدد من الركاب، قبل أن يتم إلقاء القبض عليه.

وحصل الدستور الأصلي على قائمة الضحايا في الحادث وهم :فتحي مسعد عبيد 80 سنة "متوفي"، صباح سنيود سيلمان 45 سنة، ماريان نبيل زكي 25 سنة، ماجي نبيل لبيب 26 سنة، نهاد أشرف كمال 30 سنة، إيميلي حنا تكلا 61 سنة وجميعهم تعرضوا للإصابة بطلق ناري.

وقالت المصادر أن المتهم الذي أطلق الرصاص هو عامر أبو عاشور مندوب شرطة بمركز شرطة بني مزار، وأخوه يعمل أمين شرطة بمركز شرطة سمالوط محل وقوع الجريمة*


----------



## zezza (11 يناير 2011)

*



			مجهول ويدخل إحدى العربات ويطلق الرصاص بشكل عشوائي على عدد من الركاب، قبل أن يتم إلقاء القبض عليه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**قتل عشوائى ايه بس اللى ما يموتش الا مسيحيين !!!
رحمتك يا رب 
*


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 يناير 2011)

*الصدمة المنتظرة

مصدر أمني : مرتكب حادث قطار المنيا مريض نفسي

**تعليقي : نو كومينت حقيقي 
*

*يارب إرحمنا*
​


----------



## SALVATION (11 يناير 2011)

_*انتوا ايه حكيتكوا مع المجانين يا مسيحين ؟ *_
_*يكنوش مديقين منكم علشان انتوا اعقل منهم*_
_*يارب رحمتك*_​


----------



## zama (11 يناير 2011)

الأخبار بتقول أنهم بمستشفي الراعي الصالح بمدينة سمالوط ..

الأمن ضرب بقسوة بقنابل مسيلة للدموع ، محيط المطرانية و المستشفي لتفرقة التجمهر ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2011)

*هل مازال الإسلام هو الحل ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يناير 2011)

*مجنون وضرب رصاص وقلنا ماشي
لكن يصيب مسيحيين بس مش غريبه دي
ولا هو المجنون بينقي المسيحيين بس
لاتستخفوا بعقولنا عشان نصدقكم مره
أرحمنا ياربي جبنا أخرنا خلاص​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

يا وجع قلبي 
هو اي حد يموت المسيحين  يطلع مجنون ومش مسؤل عن تصرفاتة ؟!!!
يعني هو النشان دة مش بيحتاج تركيز ؟!
ازاي نشن وقصد علي المسيحين بالاخص
يا رب ارحم شعبك يا رب​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2011)

يارب ارحمنا  بقى 

ايه كل المصايب دى 
​


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2011)

*لا اله الا المسيح*
*و بعدين يعنى احنا مش هنخلص من القرف ده !*


----------



## zama (11 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> يا وجع قلبي
> هو اي حد يموت المسيحين  يطلع مجنون ومش مسؤل عن تصرفاتة ؟!!!
> يعني هو النشان دة مش بيحتاج تركيز ؟!
> ازاي نشن وقصد علي المسيحين بالاخص
> يا رب ارحم شعبك يا رب​



لو حضرتك لا حظتي إن المصابين فيهم بنات يعني من غير حجاب ،

و الرجالة من غير ختم الذبيبة " علامة الصلاة بالجبهة " ، 

أحنا معروفين أووووووووووووووووووووي ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *قالت نشرة الاخبار انه مجنون ويعمل مندوب في الشرطة !!!!!!!!*



*
لالالالالا كدة اوفر بجد
هو ديما تملى مجنون ومختل عقلى ؟!​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يناير 2011)

*وبرضه بيقول عليه مجنون *
*انا مش عارفة ايه ده عايزين ايه بالظبط*
*مش ناقص انهم يجيو في البيوت ويقتلونا*
*رحمتك يا اااااااااالهي*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2011)

مش عارف أقول أيه
بيقولوا مجنــــون
فيه أمين شرطه مجنون 
وتخصص قتل المسيحيين
ربنا ينيح نفس الشهيد
ويشفى المصابين
يارب أرحم​


----------



## zama (11 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وبرضه بيقول عليه مجنون *
> *انا مش عارفة ايه ده عايزين ايه بالظبط*
> *مش ناقص انهم يجيو في البيوت ويقتلونا*
> *رحمتك يا اااااااااالهي*​



حصلت قبل كدا بالكشح و دخلوا البيوت بتكتلات لدرجة إن أهل البيت عجزوا عن السيطرة ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_LIUeYVmFjA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 يناير 2011)

*هل تم إزالة اَثار الحادث وتسيير القطارات علي الخط 

هل هذا ما يهمك يا مقدم النشرة الهمام ؟

لا عجب فأنتم دائماً هكذا لا يهمكم دم القبطي فهو في نظركم ليس بشر وإنما كافر
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يناير 2011)

*اه وبعدين هيوصلوا بينا لحد فين يعنى ؟ هيدخلوا علينا البيوت بعد كده ايه القرف ده؟*
*حاجة تقرف *
*وطلع مجنون ومختل عقليا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مش بعيد بعد كده يطلعوا يقولوا ان المصابين هما الى ضربوا النار على نفسهم *

*حاجة تقرف ربنا يرحمنا منهم*


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يرحم 
مش هقول رأيي 
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> لو حضرتك لا حظتي إن المصابين فيهم بنات يعني من غير حجاب ،
> 
> و الرجالة من غير ختم الذبيبة " علامة الصلاة بالجبهة " ،
> 
> أحنا معروفين أووووووووووووووووووووي ..



عندك حق يا مينا 
تعرف اوقات بيجي وقت واقول كان عندهم حق مجموعة الشباب اللي قالو ان لازم يشوفوا منا شيء رادع  علشان كدة هيفضلوا يقتلوا فينا ​


----------



## Eva Maria (11 يناير 2011)

*كيف يحمل مختل عقلي له ملف مسدس مرخص كما اشار المذيع ؟

وأصلاً كيف توظف الشرطة شخص مختلاً عقلياً وله ملف ؟

رحمتك يا رب
*


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2011)

امين الشرطة كان ملثم واسمه عامر عاشور عبد الظاهر وكان معه شخص ثاني  ( نشرة الاخبار القبطية )
http://www.coptic-news.net/recordings_3/pages/smalot.html


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> حصلت قبل كدا بالكشح و دخلوا البيوت بتكتلات لدرجة إن أهل البيت عجزوا عن السيطرة ..


*مش هقول غير ربنا موجود*​


----------



## emill (11 يناير 2011)

*مقتل مسيحي وإصابة 5 في إطلاق نار في مصر*

القاهرة (رويترز) - قالت مصادر أمنية وطبية إن مسيحيا قتل وأصيب خمسة اخرون في اطلاق نار داخل قطار في مدينة سمالوط بمحافظة المنيا جنوبي القاهرة يوم الثلاثاء.
وقالت المصادر الامنية ان


المهاجم شرطي يدعى عامر عاشور عبد الظاهر ويعمل بوحدة مباحث مدينة بني مزار التي تبعد نحو 40 كيلومترا عن مدينة سمالوط.

وقال مصدر "انتظر القطار على رصيف المحطة وبمجرد تهدئته قفز بداخله وأطلق النار على ركاب العربة رقم تسعة وفر هاربا... الشرطة ألقت القبض عليه بعد نحو نصف ساعة قرب المحطة."

وأضافت "تبين أن سلاحه الرسمي وهو مسدس استخدم في الهجوم."

وقالت وكالة أنباء الشرق الاوسط ان الشرطة ألقت القبض على شخص "لقيامه باطلاق النيران بطريقة عشوائية" على القطار.

ولم يعرف على الفور ما اذا كانت دوافع اطلاق النار طائفية. لكن الوكالة اشارت الى أن الاجهزة تعكف على استجواب المقبوض عليه لمعرفة دوافعه. ولم تشر الوكالة الى ان الضحايا مسيحيون.

وقال مصدر أمني ان القتيل واسمه فتحي مسعد عبيد غطاس (71 عاما) نقل الى مستشفى سمالوط المركزي.

وقالت مديرة مستشفى الراعي الصالح في مدينة سمالوط مريم صلاح لرويترز في اتصال هاتفي ان خمسة مسيحيين نقلوا الى المستشفى مصابين. وأضافت أن أحدهم قال انهم تعرضوا لاطلاق نار في القطار.

وتتبع مستشفى الراعي الصالح مطرانية مدينة سمالوط.

والمصابون هم ايملي حنا تكلا (61 عاما) زوجة القتيل وماريان نبيل لبيب (43 عاما) وشقيقتها ماجي (26 عاما) وايهاب أشرف كمال (30 عاما) وصباح سينوت سليمان (52 عاما).

ووقع الحادث بعد مرور أقل من أسبوعين على تفجير استهدف مسيحيين لدى خروجهم من كنيسة في مدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية في أول أيام العام الجديد أسفر عن مقتل 23 واصابة عشرات اخرين وكان الحادث الاكثر دموية الذي يستهدف مسيحيين في مصر منذ سنين طويلة. وزاد التوتر الطائفي في مصر بعد الحادث.

وفي وقت مبكر من العام الماضي قتل ستة مسيحيين وشرطي مسلم في هجوم بالرصاص من سيارة مسرعة قرب كنيسة بمحافظة قنا في جنوب البلاد عشية احتفال الاقباط بعيد الميلاد. وعزا البعض الهجوم الى اتهام مسيحي باغتصاب طفلة مسلمة.

وقالت المصادر الامنية ان القطار احتجز في محطة مدينة سمالوط وان القطارات الاخرى القادمة من جنوب البلاد تتوقف في محطة مدينة المنيا عاصمة المحافظة.

وقال مصدر ان الشرطة طوقت القطار المستهدف وتقوم بتفتيشه في سمالوط التي تبعد نحو 220 كيلومترا عن القاهرة


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: مقتل مسيحي وإصابة 5 في إطلاق نار في مصر*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163280


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2011)

coptic adel قال:


> *الصدمة المنتظرة
> 
> مصدر أمني : مرتكب حادث قطار المنيا مريض نفسي
> 
> ...



لا بقي 
يعني كل واحد يموتله شويه مسيحين 
يتقال عليه مجنون ويطلع براءه 
ولو اتحبسله كام سنه بياخدهم في سجن المزرعه ( سجن البشوات )
انما متجيش لمندوب شرطه 
يعني هي الشرطه بتشغل مختلين وتسلمهم سلاح 
دي العيل متصدقش الهبل ده ​


----------



## qwyui (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: مقتل مسيحي وإصابة 5 في إطلاق نار في مصر*

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## qwyui (11 يناير 2011)

ننتظر عمل الرب


----------



## BITAR (11 يناير 2011)

*الى متى ايها الهمجيون المحمديون*
*الى متى اساله الدماء*
*وازهاق الارواح*
*يا تربيه محمد*
*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2011)

*أمين الشرطة كان ملثم وصاح "الله اكبر" ثم أطلق النار على ثلاث مقاعد متتالية كان الجالسين عليها من السيدات غير محجبات


http://www.coptic-news.net/recordings_3/pages/smalot.html*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2011)

bitar قال:


> *ربنا يسامحك يا محمد*​




*لا سماح ولا غفران للنبى الكذاب, بل مصيرة بحيرة النار والكبريت

فَقُبِضَ عَلَى الْوَحْشِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ مَعَهُ، الصَّانِعُ قُدَّامَهُ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي بِهَا أَضَلَّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا سِمَةَ الْوَحْشِ والَّذِينَ سَجَدُوا لِصُورَتِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الاِثْنَانِ حَيَّيْنِ إِلَى بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِالْكِبْرِيتِ, وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ (رؤ  20 : 9 - 10)*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أمين الشرطة كان ملثم وصاح "الله اكبر" ثم أطلق النار على ثلاث مقاعد متتالية كان الجالسين عليها من السيدات غير محجبات
> 
> 
> http://www.coptic-news.net/recordings_3/pages/smalot.html*



*  لا كده واضح انه مختل 
احنا هنفضل ساكتين ولا هنعمل حاجه ولا ايه ؟    ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2011)

ayad_007 قال:


> * احنا هنفضل ساكتين ولا هنعمل حاجه ولا ايه ؟    ​*



*هذا قد جاء بالكتاب

بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ (يو  16 :  2)


والمسيحية تنتشر بشهداءها

ومصر دخلت مرحلة تحولها للمسيحية

فلا تحزنوا

هذا زمن أسترداد النفوس المأسورة فى ظلمة الإسلام

ولابد أن نكون مصلوبين من أجلهم

فمسيحنا حررنا باستشهاده على الصليب

ونحن سنحرررهم باستستشهادنا على الصليب

صليب الحب .... ​*


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2011)

ده كمان الامن بيضربهم 

حاجه مش معقوله 

ايه وجع القلب ده 

والله حرام الواحد مش ناقص 

قلبى وجعنى من اللى شوفته فى الفيديو
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يناير 2011)

*تعبنا بجد*
*ربنا يستر اخويا بيسافر في نفس القطر *
*ربنا يستر بجد حراااااااااااام كده*
​


----------



## emill (11 يناير 2011)

الرب يقاتل عنكو وانتم صامتون


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2011)

*للاسف قى حاله من المصابين الخمسه حرجه جداااا
الرصاص اصاب الرئه والكبد والامعاء والطحال
الطبيب غير متفائل 
ربنا موجود*


----------



## ابن الأزهر (12 يناير 2011)

ليس على المجنون حرج
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  براء من تلك الأفعال
وإذا رأيت أشنع من هذه الأفعال فانظروا للأمريكا  وانظروا للروس
وانظروا إلى أي دماء في الأرض ستجدوا أغلب الدماء المسالة هي دماء للمسلمين


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> ليس على المجنون حرج
> والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  براء من تلك الأفعال
> وإذا رأيت أشنع من هذه الأفعال فانظروا للأمريكا  وانظروا للروس
> وانظروا إلى أي دماء في الأرض ستجدوا أغلب الدماء المسالة هي دماء للمسلمين



*اة محمد برئ بأمارة الاَية دي*

[*فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا المُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآَتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ*]  

*ولا يمكن الاَية دي*


[*قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَلَا بِاليَوْمِ الآَخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ*]  
*
كفاياكم تبرير يا مسلمين فستقفون أمام الديان العادل قريباً

فماذا ستقولون له ؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## ابن الأزهر (12 يناير 2011)

coptic adel قال:


> *اة محمد برئ بأمارة الاَية دي*
> 
> [*فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا المُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآَتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ*]
> 
> ...



هاتلي من الأية ما يدل على قولك 
اشرحهالي لو سمحت


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *للاسف قى حاله من المصابين الخمسه حرجه جداااا*
> *الرصاص اصاب الرئه والكبد والامعاء والطحال*
> *الطبيب غير متفائل *
> *ربنا موجود*


 

مفيش داعي للقلق ولا الخوف
الحالة دي في ايد امينة اللي اكبر من الكل
ربنا عارف كويس فين الخير ليها
لو شايف ان لسه ليها عمر علي الارض هتخف باذن الله
ولو الاحسن انها تكون معاه فمفيش احلي من كده
احنا نصلي ليها ونطلب من ربنا انه يخفف الامها واوجاعها
واللي فيه الخير ليها يقدمه ليها​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> هاتلي من الأية ما يدل على قولك
> اشرحهالي لو سمحت



*الاَية بتشرح نفسها*

*ايه اللي صعب فيها !*

*تحريض صريح علي القـتـل*
​


----------



## ابن الأزهر (12 يناير 2011)

coptic adel قال:


> *الاَية بتشرح نفسها*
> 
> *ايه اللي صعب فيها !*
> 
> ...



يمكن انا اتحولت 
جايز برضك


----------



## antonius (12 يناير 2011)

> ليس على المجنون حرج


مهو نص المسلمين في زماننا مجانين!!


> والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم براء من تلك الأفعال


ليه براء يعني؟
مش هوة الي ارسل سرية اغتالت ابو رافع وهو نائم؟ 
مش هوة برضة الي ارسل شلته ليغتالوا كعب بن الاشرف غدراً ؟
بالعكس, المجانين يسيرون على سُنّة المجنون!


----------



## girgis2 (12 يناير 2011)

*الظاهر هي خلاص خلصت باين عليها*​


----------



## Twin (12 يناير 2011)

*الله واكبر والنبي*

*الموت لأعداء الأسلام ولأعداء إله الأسلام*
*الموت للكفرة *​


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2011)

الحكومة الغير قادرة على حماية شعبها بكل اطيافه ومكوناته هي حكومة فاشلة  أو متعاطفة مع الجناة .
بابا الفاتيكان بندكتس السادس عشر كان على حق عندما   دعى حكومات الشرق الاوسط والزعماء المسلمين لضمان أمن المسيحيين 
http://www.adnkronos.com/AKI/Arabic/Religion/?id=3.1.1519542408
يجب على مجلس الامن والامم المتحدة ان تتدخل لحماية المسيحيين في مصر والعراق


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2011)

*حادث مستهدف بة مسيحين بلاشك
بيقولوا انة مختل نفسيا اضحك يعنى ولااية
امين شرطة ويحمل سلاح من خلال الدولة ويقولوا مختل!!
وضرب نار عشوائى مش يجى غير فى مسيحين  هو احنا عددنا كبير قوى كدة عشان يضرب نار مش يج غير فيبنا اكيد نسبتنا اكتر من 99%  فى القطر عشان العشوائية تيجى كدة*
*ربنا يرحمنا
سنة بدايتها فلة*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 يناير 2011)

ويستمر مسلسل المجازر التىيتعرض لها المسيحيين وبرضة طلع مجنون ومختل عقلى اية الجديد ولاكن حقول اية حقول نفس الى قالة ابى معرفش حد غيرك مش حاتكلم مع حد غير انتا الى حاتجيبلنا حقنا


----------



## MAJI (12 يناير 2011)

مختل عقليا
كل مسلم يتعمق بدينه يختل عقليا
لاادري هل يمدحون دينهم بهذا العذر ام يذمونه ؟
هل الاسلام يجنن اتباعه ؟
ليش لا؟!!!!!
ربنا يرحم الشهيد ويخفف الام الجرحى ويشفيهم
ونعود ونقول لو كانت الحكومة حازمة ضد الغوغائيين ومحرضيهم ائمة المساجد لردع امثال هؤلاء


----------



## داود 2010 (12 يناير 2011)

ربنا ينتقم من اولاد الافاعى واتمنى ان نكون مثل جنوب السودان


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> ليس على المجنون حرج
> والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  براء من تلك الأفعال
> وإذا رأيت أشنع من هذه الأفعال فانظروا للأمريكا  وانظروا للروس
> وانظروا إلى أي دماء في الأرض ستجدوا أغلب الدماء المسالة هي دماء للمسلمين



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

أزهرى وكذاب .............. شيئ عادى, فأنه يجوز الكذب فى ثلاث

لكننا بنطرد الكذبه 

فلا تكررها .............. عيب واحترم عقول الأخرين *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يناير 2011)

*شوفته المتهم قال ايه اصل انا كنت متضايق فراح ضرب نار عادي يعني*
*حرررررررررقة ددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددم*​


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2011)

تصريح واضح وصريح من ماريان احد المصابين من داخل المستشفي لنشرة الأخبار القبطية أن الجاني دخل عربة القطار يبحث عن مسيحيين وعندما وجد سيدات غير محجبات أطلق النيران عليهن وهو يردد الله اكبر
http://www.coptic-news.net/recordings_3/pages/marian.html






صورة للعائلة التي أصيبت في حادثة قطار سمالوط


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2011)

بالفيديو المصابة ماريان تصف ما حدث ، وتقول أن من أطلق النار قال الشهادة قبل إطلاق النار ، وأن والدها حاول الإمساك بالرجل دون جدوى ، وأن والدتها أصيبت بطلق ناري فى البطن .

[YOUTUBE]eODwNjAhCrg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.copts.com/arabic/article.php?i=301&a=4235&w=44


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2011)

صور المصابين جراء إطلاق النار عليهم وهم يرقدون فى المستشفى بعد إجراء بعض العمليات الجراحية لهم ، وقد ذكرت مصادر طبية لنا أن معظم الجرحي خضعوا لعمليات جراحية دقيقة بعضها استدعى استئصال جزء من المصابين .
















http://www.copts.com/arabic/article.php?i=301&a=4252&w=44


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يناير 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يناير 2011)

*اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف*
*كفاااااااااااااااااااااية بقا كده*​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2011)

_هذا المحتوى من_

_

_


​*10 آلاف جنيه إعانة لأسرة ضحية قطار سمالوط *

​*نشرت بتاريخ - الخميس,13 يناير , 2011 -09:38 *

_قرر محافظ المنيا، الدكتور أحمد ضياء الدين، اليوم، الأربعاء، صرف إعانة مالية عاجلة قدرها 10 آلاف جنيه لأسرة المتوفى 'فتحى عيد غطاس' (71 عاما) الذى لقى حتفه فى حادث قطار المنيا الذى وقع بالأمس كما قرر منح 5 آلاف جنيه بالحادث. 

وكان مندوب شرطة قد قام بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية من مسدسه الميرى، صوب ركاب القطار رقم (979) أسيوط - القاهرة وهو ما أسفر عن مصرع شخص وإصابة 5 آخرين، من بينهم اثنين فى حالة طبية حرجة.

وأكد المحافظ، أن الحادث ليس به أى شبهة طائفية وما حدث أن شخص صعد إلى القطار وأطلق النار بطريقة عشوائية ليس فيها أى مؤشر أو أى توجه أو أى دلالة، لأن الضحايا كانوا يركبون القطار وليسوا معروفين للجانى ولا هو معروف لهم.

وأضاف أن الجريمة جنائية بالمقام الأول، وأن الجانى سيلقى جزاءه بعد انتهاء التحقيقات معه وتقديمه للقضاء، مؤكدا أهمية تكاتف جميع المواطنين والوقوف صفا واحدا أمام أى محاولات للتأجيج والإثارة.

وكان المحامى العام الأول لنيابات استئناف بنى سويف المستشار محمد غراب، استمع لأقوال المتهم - مندوب شرطة بوحدة مباحث بنى مزار - والذى أكد أنه كان يشعر بضيق شديد عندما ركب القطار من العربة الأولى المكيفة حتى وصل للعربة 9 التى أطلق النار بداخلها.. وأكد أنه لم يقصد إطلاق النيران على مسيحيين أو مسلمين وأنه لم يتفوه بأى كلمات أثناء إطلاقه للرصاص.

وانتقل فريق من النيابة يضم المستشار عمرو مختار المحامى العام لنيابات شمال المنيا ورئيس النيابة، ومدير نيابة سمالوط لإجراء معاينة تصويرية لمسرح الجريمة، حيث قام المتهم بتمثيل كيفية ارتكابه لجريمته، وسط حراسة مشددة بمحطة سمالوط حيث توجد عربة 9 من قطار 979 التى تم فصلها عن القطار وتجنبيها على خط التخزين جنوب محطة قطار سمالوط حيث فرضت قوات الأمن طوقا أمنيا.

يذكر أن اللواء محسن مراد مدير أمن المنيا، تلقى إخطارا من مأمور مركز سمالوط مساء أمس، يفيد بقيام عامر عاشور والذى يعمل مندوب شرطة بوحدة مباحث بنى مزار بإطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى داخل عربة القطار 979 المتجه من أسيوط إلى القاهرة، مما أسفر عن مصرع شخص يدعى 'فتحى مسعد عيد غطاس، وإصابة 5 آخرين._
_

_


​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2011)

_*الأمن يكثف تواجده أمام منزل المتهم فى حادث قطار سمالوط* _

 ​_
_


​

_

__ 2011/1/13 الساعة 15:00 _​
_

_
*
كثف الأمن من تواجده أمام منزل عامر عاشور، المتهم بقتل وإصابة 6 مواطنين أقباط، عقب إطلاق النار عليهم عشوائيا بقطار سمالوط ووضع أسرته تحت الحراسة المشددة، فيما عاد الهدوء من*

_جديد إلى مركز سمالوط بعد قرار النيابة بحبس المتهم 15 يوما على ذمة القضية وإيداعه سجن المنيا العمومى منعا لحدوث مصادمات بين الأهالى.

ومن ناحية أخرى تواصل النيابة سماع أقوال الشهود بعد سماع أقوال والده و زوجته وشقيقها وشاهد العيان محمود عبد الباسط حميد. 
من جهتها استقلت زوجة المتهم توك توك وذهبت حاملة رضيعها باكية إلى محل بقالة ملك لشخص يدعى أشرف فوزى المحامى وطلبت منه أن يشهد مع زوجها ويؤكد أمام الجميع على علاقة زوجها الطيبة بالأقباط فتجمع حولها عدد كبير من الأهالى يؤكدون لها أن زوجها تربطه بالجميع علاقة طيبة وليس له عداءات مع أى شخص.

أكد حربى محمد حسانين 72 سنة جار المتهم بالمنزل أن والد عامر أكد أن ابنه كان يصاب بسخونة فى رأسه، مضيفا أن شقيق المتهم أشرف يعانى أيضًا من بعض الاضطرابات حيث حاول ذات مرة إلقاء نفسه فى البحر ولكن الجيران منعوه وعندما عجز عن ذلك لطخ نفسه فى الطين.

كما أشار عدد من الأهالى بمركز سمالوط إلى أن شقيقه أيضا قام الأسبوع الماضى بمهاجمة مركز الشباب وتشاجر مع بعض المتواجدين داخل المركز لولا تدخل بعض من قيادات المركز._​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يناير 2011)

سبحان الله هو اي حد دماغه تسخن اليومين دوله يبقي لاسع ؟
وياسلام علي اخوه
علشان يطلعوا الواد من الجريمة اللي عملها
يجننوا العيلة كلها
ده انتي طلعتي بلد مسخرة
والغاية تبرر الوسيلة​


----------



## king (2 فبراير 2011)

تخصص المرضى النفسين  فى هذا الوطن العزيز فى قتل الاقباط فقط دون احد اخر


----------

